#  >  > Buying, Renting, Leasing Property, Houses, Bungalows, Villas and Land in Thailand >  >  > Thailand, Land, Property and Condo sales listings >  >  > Properties in Koh Samui >  >  long term rental

## chopper

I am wanting to move to Samui, from Hua Hin. I am looking for a long term rental for about 12,000 bht a month.
If anyone is interested in a new fully furnished house in Hua Hin, 3 double bedrooms, 2 bathrooms. let me know 2.9 million baht. :sexy:

----------


## SiLeakHunt

mate of mine's dad owns some very nice gaffs in Lamai last time I looked they were 12 k a month not sure of the name but give this bloke a ring, if not he'll recommend somebody

Tom +66872765487

Cheers

----------


## MeMock

> I am wanting to move to Samui, from Hua Hin. I am looking for a long term rental for about 12,000 bht a month.
> If anyone is interested in a new fully furnished house in Hua Hin, 3 double bedrooms, 2 bathrooms. let me know 2.9 million baht.


Are you interested in renting?

----------

